# Cambridge Open 2013



## joey (Mar 2, 2013)

This is about the *real* Cambridge. The UK one, not the crappy USA ripoff.

Would people like a competition in June? If so, which week? Please post your preferences, also, what events you'd like.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 2, 2013)

Any week
Any events

EDIT: There's no need to distinguish between them. All the Cambridge universities suck


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> EDIT: There's no need to distinguish between them. All the Cambridge universities suck


I have no comment on the universities.
I do know the UK companies (ARM), beat the USA companies (Google).


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 2, 2013)

late cause of exams. i liked your idea of less events but more rounds. so 2-5 OH mega pyra bld fmc and other blds as optional throughout weekend


----------



## angham (Mar 2, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> late cause of exams


 +1
Would definitely go to this

EDIT: Could not make 1st/2nd or 8/9th, all others are fine


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 2, 2013)

8th/9th of June, or 15th/16th of June would work for me, Also maybe 29th/30th June. The first weekend is still in exams, the 23rd I go home from uni, so I might not be able to come if it was then 

I would like to have all events, even if it's just one round of each. You could do like 6/7/bigBLD as events you just do whenever, and hold actual rounds of the other events. This would still work if you have 2 days


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 2, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> You could do like 6/7/bigBLD as events you just do whenever


I'm not keen on 6/7 whenever you want. Bigbld whenever you want already caused problems last weekend and having so many people trying to do 6 and 7 as well does not sound like a good plan to me.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 2, 2013)

Pretty sure I can go to this one . Exam period ends for me on the last day of May, exact timetable for when mine are doesn't seem to be available yet. Later is better so I can get some more practice in after exams. As for events, lots of BLD would be lovely.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, and please! 

Oh, and no particular preference.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 2, 2013)

I would go to this - please make it as late as you can in June because of exams 

EDIT - Events I would like: 2-5, OH, *FEET*, 3BLD & *Clock*


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes! Any weekend apart from the 1/2 or 8/9. So, the latter half please!


----------



## KongShou (Mar 2, 2013)

i would go but LATE JUNE PLEASE!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 2, 2013)

Late June is cool, all BLD would be nice too.


----------



## hcfong (Mar 2, 2013)

I prefer 15/16 June, as I will be in the UK that weekend anyway, so can join you on Sunday.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 2, 2013)

ALSO 15TH JUNE IS MY BIRTHDAY SO LET'S DO IT THEN


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 2, 2013)

*Cambridge*

If it's on the 15th I might come. Parents have always wanted to go to there.


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> If it's on the 15th I might come. Parents have always wanted to go to there.



Are you sure you read the first post?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2013)

How about the Canadian Cambridge?


----------



## applemobile (Mar 2, 2013)

Even I might go.


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How about the Canadian Cambridge?


Even worse


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 2, 2013)

Poo in joey's house.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 2, 2013)

*Cambridge*



joey said:


> Are you sure you read the first post?



Positive. I've been to US Cambridge many, many times.


----------



## Escher (Mar 2, 2013)

June 29th is my birthday 

I'm older than Mollerz so I get priority pls.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Positive. I've been to US Cambridge many, many times.



So you are going to fly to the UK for a competition? Cool.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 2, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> So you are going to fly to the UK for a competition? Cool.



I hope so.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2013)

might go, might not if I dont feel like it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 2, 2013)

*Cambridge*

I'll be there regardless of which weekend.


----------



## CHJ (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd like to but im not shuur if i can/fully want to, hopefully all events are there (mainly feet) but yah sounds cool


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 3, 2013)

*Cambridge*

If i can get the train there and no need to stay in a hotel i'll think about it


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2013)

3x3 sim unofficial event plz


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Positive. I've been to US Cambridge many, many times.


Ok, cool!



Escher said:


> June 29th is my birthday
> 
> I'm older than Mollerz so I get priority pls.


You're also Rowan, so priority.



CHJ said:


> I'd like to but im not shuur if i can/fully want to, hopefully all events are there (mainly feet) but yah sounds cool


Probably wont be feet.



5BLD said:


> If i can get the train there and no need to stay in a hotel i'll think about it


It's easy to do London -> Cambridge and back in one day.




ben1996123 said:


> 3x3 sim unofficial event plz


How would this work? Just get everyones computers? Can you make it so we can use the same scramble.
Or H2H with ryanheise.net


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 3, 2013)

*Cambridge*

Or we could do normal head to head as well


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 3, 2013)

team bld and 3 rounds of oh an 2-5 are my selfish requests


----------



## Cube-Fu (Mar 3, 2013)

Closest competition ever ... I'll defo go fo sho ... make it happen.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2013)

joey said:


> How would this work? Just get everyones computers? Can you make it so we can use the same scramble.
> Or H2H with ryanheise.net



bring your own computer

also idunrike heisesim, too slow. avg5 on whatever non-cheaty sim you want mæby.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 3, 2013)

Feet, 5BLD, 4BLD, FMC and 2x2.


On a more serious note: I can make probably late June. I'm in my final year of GCSE's so I get a long holiday 

2-5/7
OH
3BLD
Pyra, mega, Sq1 

Oh and clock, don't forget clock.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 3, 2013)

2 rounds of mega pls.
Any thing else I don't really mind, as long as most, if not all, events are held


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2013)

3 rounds 2x2 please
3 rounds 3x3 please
2 or 3 rounds 4x4 please
2 rounds 5x5 please
1 round 6x6 please
1 round 7x7 please
2 rounds megaminx please
3 rounds 3x3 sim please
that is all.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 3 rounds 2x2 please
> 3 rounds 3x3 please
> 2 or 3 rounds 4x4 please
> 2 rounds 5x5 please
> ...



And two rounds of clock.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 24, 2013)

This would be great, I'm there till at least the 22nd, so 15/16 or 22/23 would be great. Any updates on if this is going ahead?


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 24, 2013)

*Cambridge*

If it's 15/16, I'm 75% sure I can go, so BLD if 15/16 plz.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> If it's 15/16, I'm 75% sure I can go, so BLD if 15/16 plz.



2 rounds wood be amazin'


----------



## Cube-Fu (Mar 25, 2013)

Pleeeease make it happen, I really want to get to a contest, but they're always too far away.


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2013)

Since Noah is far away..

How does 15/16th look for everyone else? I have to double check the dates I can get. Please vote quickly.

15/16
21/22
28/29


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 25, 2013)

15/16 sounds good to me. Hadn't really considered going to a competition before but really looking forward to this now.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah any :b


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 25, 2013)

15/16 is perfect


----------



## Ollie (Mar 26, 2013)

15/16


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 26, 2013)

15/16. Why not


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 26, 2013)

*Cambridge*

=D


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 26, 2013)

BIRTHDAY COMPETITION YEAHHH


----------



## Ollie (Mar 26, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> BIRTHDAY COMPETITION YEAHHH



JOINT GEMINI TWIN BIRTHDAY COMPETITION


----------



## Selkie (Mar 27, 2013)

Still any of the above :tu


Just gimme a comp, I am suffering withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 30, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Still any of the above :tu
> 
> 
> Just gimme a comp, I am suffering withdrawal symptoms!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 30, 2013)

*Cambridge*



scotzbhoy said:


> My thoughts exactly



Ditto


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2013)

Oops I accidentally a venue for 15/16.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2013)

okso not going cuz dunwannago


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 9, 2013)

joey said:


> Oops I accidentally a venue for 15/16.



BIRTHDAY COMP YAY LOL


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso not going cuz dunwannago



helpful.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 9, 2013)

Actually might not be able to come soz


----------



## Ollie (Apr 9, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Actually might not be able to come soz



You can't miss our joint Gemini twin party


----------



## CHJ (Apr 9, 2013)

joey said:


> helpful.



welcome to ben's world of onbe, i'm pretty sure my exams are in this time so not for me (or is it?)


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 24, 2013)

Any update on this? Is it going to go ahead?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 24, 2013)

It was added to UKCA and WCA this morning, so I assume so 

Apparently registration opens next Tuesday at 7pm.

Time to start looking at trains/hotels


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a question, 

"4 and 5bld will run during lunch breaks only. You may do up to 3 attempts of each in the time permitted"

When has there ever been a problem with finding your own judge and attempting whenever you are free throughout the day?

Basically this means that I won't be able to do all three attempts because I am a BBLD nuub and lunch is only an hour. 

Whats the deal?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2013)

2 rounds of BLD <3


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 24, 2013)

Uhhhhh
I need to start going to these kind of things


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 24, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I have a question,
> "4 and 5bld will run during lunch breaks only. You may do up to 3 attempts of each in the time permitted"
> When has there ever been a problem with finding your own judge and attempting whenever you are free throughout the day?
> Basically this means that I won't be able to do all three attempts because I am a BBLD nuub and lunch is only an hour.
> Whats the deal?


Persuading Joey to add BigBLD to make people happy seems to have backfired, so we'll just remove the events, seeing as the comp wasn't initially planned to have them? This comp sticks to more mainstream events over a slightly shorter day than normal, so I think an hour for each BigBLD is a generous enough offer.

Yes, it is true that you won't be able to do 3 attempts, and this is of course not an unforseen circumstance.

There have been problems with the 'anytime' format in the past...
- When people have been doing attempts when their group of another event has started.
- When there aren't enough judges because e.g. 2 competitors and 2 judges are doing bigbld during the 2nd group of an event because they are 'free' after having solved in the 1st group.
- When scrambles are left in arbitrary public places around the room.
- When people complain that they don't have time to fit 6 attempts over the 2 days because they don't have 6 free slots.

This doesn't mean we will never go back to that format, but it was (and still is) time to review the proceedings.


----------



## roller (Apr 24, 2013)

I can't wait, a competition literally round my corner!


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 24, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Persuading Joey to add BigBLD to make people happy seems to have backfired, so we'll just remove the events, seeing as the comp wasn't initially planned to have them? This comp sticks to more mainstream events over a slightly shorter day than normal, so I think an hour for each BigBLD is a generous enough offer.
> 
> Yes, it is true that you won't be able to do 3 attempts, and this is of course not an unforseen circumstance.
> 
> ...



Woah, I didn't mean to cause this! I was only asking :s

If lunch break is when it has to be then that's when it has to be... just tell me and i'll accept it... 

Don't remove the events completely and make everyone hate me


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 24, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Woah, I didn't mean to cause this! I was only asking :s
> 
> If lunch break is when it has to be then that's when it has to be... just tell me and i'll accept it...
> 
> Don't remove the events completely and make everyone hate me



It wasn't just you. I complained a bit to joey :|
Although when I looked, it was 40mins for each lunch? Either I read it wrong or its been changed but 40 mins isn't really even enough for me to do 2 4BLD attempts. 1 hour would be fine, and if it is indeed 1hour for each, I apologize for my moaning


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 24, 2013)

yaya I was not having a massive hissy... just inquiring as to why it's different to what I'm used to seeing, and being slightly disappointing as I was looking forward to having three attempts. 

Plz don't cancel BBLD


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 24, 2013)

Lunch/BBLD would be fine with me, provision schedule seems good. Should be enough time for 1/2 5BLD and 3 4BLD attempts. Happy to see MBLD and 2 rounds of 3BLD. I'll try to actually practice some mega before this one so I don't suck as much.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure whether I should register for 4BLD or not.. Can I learn how before June?

EDIT:- I can solve using the blind method with my eyes open, but I don't know how realistic it is that I can develop a memory system and properly be able to solve it blindfolded before then.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 24, 2013)

This interests me, at least I can force myself to do BBLD consecutively more. I have a question, if I don't have enough time to finish 3 attempts of 5bld, can I do 1 during Sunday instead? or does it really have to be done within the 40mins timeframe?


----------



## CHJ (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't like this comp, no feets


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 24, 2013)

Indeed there is only 40 minutes each day for bigbld. That'll give everyone incentive to help judge through the mornings quickly right? 
Each event will be on separate days. 5bld only on Saturday and 4bld only on Sunday. That's how it is for now anyway.


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Apr 25, 2013)

My uncle lives in cambridge, so I may be able to stay the night, I'm not ot sure, very hopefully!!1


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 29, 2013)

Registration opens tomorrow, I'll be joining the race to register quickly.

I was booking stuff yesterday, best place to stay seemed to be the Cambridge Central travelodge about 2 miles away, but it was more expensive. As such, I have a twin room (bed + sofa bed) since the cost split between two people was reasonable, about £75 for 3 nights (Friday-Monday). I now need someone to share with, any takers?


----------



## roller (Apr 29, 2013)

is it 75 pounds per person for 3 nights? I'd be interested!


----------



## STOCKY7 (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah make sure its towards the end of june because of exams  awesome!


----------



## hcfong (Apr 29, 2013)

STOCKY7 said:


> yeah make sure its towards the end of june because of exams  awesome!



It has already been announced for 15/16 June.

About your sig, which Bible are you using? In most translations, the verse you quoted is John 14:6, not 6:14.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Apr 29, 2013)

hcfong said:


> It has already been announced for 15/16 June.
> 
> About your sig, which Bible are you using? In most translations, the verse you quoted is John 14:6, not 6:14.



Ahaha my bad thanks for correcting me buddy  Yeah I use NIV bible, and yeah you're right!
Shame..... my last exam is 20th june, so cant make the comp I don't think anymore :'(


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 29, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Registration opens tomorrow, I'll be joining the race to register quickly.
> 
> I was booking stuff yesterday, best place to stay seemed to be the Cambridge Central travelodge about 2 miles away, but it was more expensive. As such, I have a twin room (bed + sofa bed) since the cost split between two people was reasonable, about £75 for 3 nights (Friday-Monday). I now need someone to share with, any takers?





roller said:


> is it 75 pounds per person for 3 nights? I'd be interested!



You mean £75 between two right? I'm interested too but just gotta hold off a little while til loan comes


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 30, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> You mean £75 between two right?



No, Cambridge is apparently expensive so that's the total amount per person, well actually a little less but I can't be bothered checking exactly right now, might be nearer £70 (total booking was £14x.yz).



roller said:


> I'd be interested!



I'll keep you in mind, but I'd prefer someone I already kinda know.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 30, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> No, Cambridge is apparently expensive so that's the total amount per person, well actually a little less but I can't be bothered checking exactly right now, might be nearer £70 (total booking was £14x.yz).
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep you in mind, but I'd prefer someone I already kinda know.



I'd possibly be interested. I need to work out when I'm going to be travelling though, because I'm thinking I might leave on the sunday atm.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 30, 2013)

Registration is open


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 30, 2013)

*Cambridge*



kinch2002 said:


> Registration is open



Registered.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are the results of the first event: Registration race!

1. Chris Wall
2. Alex Rouse
3. Matthew Sheerin
4. Conor Cronin
5. Thomas Duncan
6. Cameron Hope
7. Bruno Edwards
8. François Courtès
9. Noah Arthurs
10. Hwee-Chong Fong


----------



## TMOY (Apr 30, 2013)

Registered and everything booked 
I will stay in Central Travelodge from Friday to Sunday.


----------



## hcfong (Apr 30, 2013)

First time I made it into the top 10. Yay!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 30, 2013)

I will try and get the better half to relearn and sign up for 2x2x2 ASAP.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 30, 2013)

Registered. This should be great fun, and from the looks of those signed up, all forms of BLD are going to be pretty impressive to watch.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 30, 2013)

Is Joey not competing?


----------



## hcfong (Apr 30, 2013)

He needs to register himself first


----------



## Ollie (Apr 30, 2013)

hcfong said:


> He needs to register himself first



Not sure whether to laugh or cry if Joey misses the registration for his own comp


----------



## hcfong (Apr 30, 2013)

It's not like registration will automatically close when the competitors limit is reached. It's not a hard limit on the WCA registration page - although it may be a hard limit for the organisers. You can still register but it just won't be approved until a place comes free. But I'm sure Joey's registration will be approved anyway.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 30, 2013)

He's in France at the moment. Indeed it is his comp so he can just let himself in anytime pretty much


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to stay Saturday night only so I don't have to take any leave from work. Any takers for a 3 person room at Central Travelodge for one night? £86 for the room in total, so £43 if there's 2 of us or ~£29 if there's 3.

EDIT: Room taken by hcfong and Ollie


----------



## hcfong (Apr 30, 2013)

Daniel, I'm interested in sharing a room. I plan to arrive in Cambridge on Saturday evening.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 30, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm going to stay Saturday night only so I don't have to take any leave from work. Any takers for a 3 person room at Central Travelodge for one night? £86 for the room in total, so £43 if there's 2 of us or ~£29 if there's 3.



I'm interested too, I can get the train in on the Saturday morning whether I'm in Leicester or London.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 30, 2013)

Can you delete me from registration please? I just found out I'm doing work experience that weekend, so I can't make it. Sorry.


----------



## Freddy123cubes (May 1, 2013)

Nahh, gonna give this one a miss due to the long way.


----------



## angham (May 1, 2013)

Also interested in sharing a room with someone, PM me 



conn9 said:


> Can you delete me from registration please? I just found out I'm doing work experience that weekend, so I can't make it. Sorry.


Damn you and your need to heal the sick


----------



## CubeRoots (May 2, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> No, Cambridge is apparently expensive so that's the total amount per person, well actually a little less but I can't be bothered checking exactly right now, might be nearer £70 (total booking was £14x.yz).
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep you in mind, but I'd prefer someone I already kinda know.



Hey man.

I'll share for sure if that's still okay?

We could sort it out over fb?


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 6, 2013)

Registered! Never been to a comp. before so should be fun! I'm only around sub-50 average (ish) so I shouldn't be a threat to all hard-core cubers lol  looking forward to watching fewest moves and one handed.


----------



## Ollie (May 6, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> looking forward to watching fewest moves



Really? It's not really a spectator event, it's mostly cubers writing down solutions on paper and trying things on a cube


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 6, 2013)

It's like watching someone write an exam for one hour in silence


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 6, 2013)

Extremely enjoyable exam?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 6, 2013)

Are the events you register for set in stone? I didn't register for MBLD, but I'm getting some extra 3x3s soon and if I think I could get a 2/2 by the time of the comp then I'd be tempted to have a go.


----------



## 5BLD (May 6, 2013)

Ask dan nicely and soon and twill be ok


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2013)

okso I might actually be able to go after all. registered for now.

edit: if I go, can I do FMC and multibld but only have 1 hour combined for both?


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Really? It's not really a spectator event, it's mostly cubers writing down solutions on paper and trying things on a cube


Never seen FM before though, so itll be cool whatever my surroundings  Shame they're not doing feet.


----------



## 5BLD (May 7, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Never seen FM before though, so itll be cool whatever my surroundings  Shame they're not doing feet.



There can still be plenty of feet solving after the comp, or during. I'm cool with practising feet with you a bit.


----------



## CHJ (May 7, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Never seen FM before though, so itll be cool whatever my surroundings  Shame they're not doing feet.



no feet, no fun XD


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 8, 2013)

CHJ said:


> no feet, no fun XD



No feet, no socks!


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 9, 2013)

Really looking forward to this now, it feels like it's been ages since I've been to a comp (in fact I don't think I've had this long between comps since I started competing.) Got to get the end of uni out of the way first and then on to some serious practice and organising my trip! Can't wait to see everyone again


----------



## BillyRain (May 10, 2013)

Just realized that I may be able to help someone out. 

I live less than an hours train away from the comp. Train ticket is £23 to return the next morning. 

So I can offer my sofa to someone for the Saturday night if they come back with me. It would save you money on hotels!?

Let me know.


----------



## Kirjava (May 10, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Just realized that I may be able to help someone out.
> 
> I live less than an hours train away from the comp. Train ticket is £23 to return the next morning.
> 
> ...



Might be down for this, can't really afford a hotel.


----------



## KongShou (May 10, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Just realized that I may be able to help someone out.
> 
> I live less than an hours train away from the comp. Train ticket is £23 to return the next morning.
> 
> ...



Sure, ill be happy to sleep on the floor. Lol.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 14, 2013)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make this anymore because of an A-level exam the Monday after. So could you take my name off the list please?


----------



## BillyRain (May 16, 2013)

2nd thoughts...


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone got any good lubricants that is coming to Cambridge open? If anyone would be willing to lend me some, that'd be great, as my Zhanchi doesn't turn very well and I'm planning to use it in the 3x3 event


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 16, 2013)

A lot of people will have lube with them. I'll probably have 10, 30 and 50 weights of Traxx.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 16, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> A lot of people will have lube with them. I'll probably have 10, 30 and 50 weights of Traxx.



Would I be able to borrow some for my Zhanchi?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 16, 2013)

Of course. No problem.


----------



## BillyRain (May 17, 2013)

Just realised.. I'll only probably get one 5BLD attempt  If im lucky ill be faster by then for two... but omg this comp is gonna be tough for mixing memos.. 3 x 4BLD in a row 0.0


----------



## Ollie (May 17, 2013)

Gogogo 5BLD Mo3 in <40:00


----------



## BillyRain (May 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Gogogo 5BLD Mo3 in <40:00



It's only 40 mins??? Oh... basically I couldnt even do one attempt right now then...


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 17, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Of course. No problem.



Thanks  I should have a megaminx by then as well, so I'll try use some on that if that's OK


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> if I go, can I do FMC and multibld but only have 1 hour combined for both?



búmp ?


----------



## Brubicks cube (May 17, 2013)

Registered!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> if I go, can I do FMC and multibld but only have 1 hour combined for both?


Everyone will start FM at the same time. If you definitely have enough time for Multi once you've finished, and can find a judge, then I will allow it. I'll keep the multi scrambles by me during FM and I'll scramble anyone who needs to do it late (with good reason)

As a general point, because FM will run alongside multi, the onus will be on multi people to find their own judges. We will ask for cubes around 9.45 and scramble and sort people out so they can actually start the attempts at 10am.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Everyone will start FM at the same time. If you definitely have enough time for Multi once you've finished, and can find a judge, then I will allow it. I'll keep the multi scrambles by me during FM and I'll scramble anyone who needs to do it late (with good reason)
> 
> As a general point, because FM will run alongside multi, the onus will be on multi people to find their own judges. We will ask for cubes around 9.45 and scramble and sort people out so they can actually start the attempts at 10am.



ok, i'll probably be done with fmc in half an hour anywæ, and "multi" will take like 3 minutes


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2013)

I'll be selling some stuff (already taken your order Laurence):

1x Dayan GuHong - £5
11x Shengshou 3x3x3's - £2-£2.50 each depending on sticker damage
1x Rubik's Clock - hardly used - £3
1x Square-1, not sure what brand - £5


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'll be selling some stuff (already taken your order Laurence):
> 
> 1x Dayan GuHong - £5
> 11x Shengshou 3x3x3's - £2-£2.50 each depending on sticker damage
> ...



Clock please and what's a £?


----------



## Mollerz (May 22, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Clock please and what's a £?



It's about 1$ is about 66p. So £1 is about $1.50


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> It's about 1$ is about 66p. So £1 is about $1.50



I'll be getting quite the bargain then!


----------



## 5BLD (May 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'll be selling some stuff (already taken your order Laurence):
> 
> 1x Dayan GuHong - £5
> 11x Shengshou 3x3x3's - £2-£2.50 each depending on sticker damage
> ...



I may take a few shengshous for multi if no one else wants them


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'll be selling some stuff (already taken your order Laurence):
> 
> 1x Dayan GuHong - £5
> 11x Shengshou 3x3x3's - £2-£2.50 each depending on sticker damage
> ...



Can I have 2 of those 3x3s please. I think its time for me to get into multi


----------



## angham (May 22, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Can I have 2 of those 3x3s please. I think its time for me to get into multi


THIS


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Can I have 2 of those 3x3s please. I think its time for me to get into multi


What, so you can extend your 3x3 BLD fail streak quicker?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> What, so you can extend your 3x3 BLD fail streak quicker?



you make me sad 

Although, this is incredibly likely 

Idk, I just think that multi could be fun to do and possibly even help with normal BLD O Nowai it makes me better at BLD ) :b


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> you make me sad
> 
> Although, this is incredibly likely
> 
> Idk, I just think that multi could be fun to do and possibly even help with normal BLD O Nowai it makes me better at BLD ) :b



Sorry, was a bit of a cheap shot xD (considering my official success is slower than yours and all :b)
I imagine it helping with memo a fair bit? I've only done 1 multi outside of comp, but planning to do a whole lot of BLD post exams, so I imagine that will change. 

OT: i'm way too broke to justify travel, considering I haven't practised seriously since UoNO


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 22, 2013)

Might take one or two of those 3x3s if they're not too bad and there's any left.


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2013)

I've made a note for you Chris, Matt, 5BLD and Noah. To the peeps who want the 3x3x3s come and see me after multi, otherwise just come and find me and try out the puzzle before you buy it.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 22, 2013)

I'll take the GuHong if no one else has. What colour is it?


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I'll take the GuHong if no one else has. What colour is it?



It's white and unlubed (so it will perform a lot better with some in) with a bit of sticker damage, which also reminds me that all the cubes I'm selling have never been lubed. What's your name?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 22, 2013)

PM'd


----------



## angham (May 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I've made a note for you Chris, Matt, 5BLD and Noah. To the peeps who want the 3x3x3s come and see me after multi, otherwise just come and find me and try out the puzzle before you buy it.



If theres still a 3x3 or two ill take it


----------



## frenzen (May 22, 2013)

I might come to visit my dads friend n Cambridge Open 2013


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2013)

frenzen said:


> I might come to visit my dads friend n Cambridge Open 2013



The registration is closed now though. Contact joey directly If you think you might be coming.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 22, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> What, so you can extend your 3x3 BLD fail streak quicker?




LOL. You ninja'd me completely


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I've made a note for you Chris, Matt, 5BLD and Noah. To the peeps who want the 3x3x3s come and see me after multi, otherwise just come and find me and try out the puzzle before you buy it.



You quitting multi?


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> You quitting multi?



Yeah: need the money, need some extra space, sick of having to carry around loads of cubes and finding it really hard to find motivation to do large attempts. Tried an 18 cube attempt today, got bored and stopped after about 4 mins. I just don't enjoy the big attempts, so I'm just keeping 3 3x3x3s to do smaller ones/FMC etc.

Oh, and I'm debating whether to sell my Shengshou 6x6x6 as well, former UWR cube  so if anyone's interested in that place an offer and I'll consider


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Yeah: need the money, need some extra space, sick of having to carry around loads of cubes and finding it really hard to find motivation to do large attempts. Tried an 18 cube attempt today, got bored and stopped after about 4 mins. I just don't enjoy the big attempts, so I'm just keeping 3 3x3x3s to do smaller ones/FMC etc.
> 
> Oh, and I'm debating whether to sell my Shengshou 6x6x6 as well, former UWR cube  so if anyone's interested in that place an offer and I'll consider


That's sad.. don't you think you might regret it?


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> That's sad.. don't you think you might regret it?



Not really, I've never been 'good' at it or particularly enjoyed the big attempts. If the whole point is about accuracy, and the majority of my attempts are about 60/70%, then I may as well focus on other stuff  Plus with second year of uni on it's way (where grades actually count towards something) I don't think I'll have the time to practice it properly.


----------



## KongShou (May 22, 2013)

Erm anyone who want to buy something off me can ask me to bring it to this comp if u want to save on postage.  that include the coming soon items


----------



## CubezUBR (May 22, 2013)

will anyone be trading cubes? i have a new stickerless zhanchi i dont want. i am going to cambridge 2013


----------



## KongShou (May 22, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> will anyone be trading cubes? i have a new stickerless zhanchi i dont want. i am going to cambridge 2013



Ill take it, what do u want in return?


----------



## KongShou (May 22, 2013)

angham said:


> What are the coming soon items?



It's both on my thread and on my website. Ukcubestore.com


----------



## BillyRain (May 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Yeah: need the money, need some extra space, sick of having to carry around loads of cubes and finding it really hard to find motivation to do large attempts. Tried an 18 cube attempt today, got bored and stopped after about 4 mins. I just don't enjoy the big attempts, so I'm just keeping 3 3x3x3s to do smaller ones/FMC etc.
> 
> Oh, and I'm debating whether to sell my Shengshou 6x6x6 as well, former UWR cube  so if anyone's interested in that place an offer and I'll consider



Anotheronebytesthedustbasically...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 23, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Anotheronebytesthedustbasically...



Well at least he's only quitting 1/4 BLD events. Not as bad as it could be


----------



## BillyRain (May 23, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Well at least he's only quitting 1/4 BLD events. Not as bad as it could be



He said he is having a lack of motivation for attempts. Fraid to say that once those words are uttered it's usually downhill from there


----------



## Noahaha (May 23, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> He said he is having a lack of motivation for attempts. Fraid to say that once those words are uttered it's usually downhill from there



You're wrong. A lack of motivation for multi is not the same as a lack of motivation for other BLD. Look at Daniel... He quit multi and then broke bigBLD WRs. If you really like 3-5BLD, chances are you're going to get impatient with multi.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'll be selling some stuff (already taken your order Laurence):
> 
> 1x Dayan GuHong - £5
> 11x Shengshou 3x3x3's - £2-£2.50 each depending on sticker damage
> ...


I'd get a SS if I weren't skint  besides, I'm already buying cubes at Cambridge.


----------



## Brubicks cube (May 23, 2013)

I have a few sets of full brights for £4 each if anyone wants a set. some are from the cubicle, some are z stickers


----------



## BillyRain (May 23, 2013)

If you high and mightys are going to delete a post, at least message the user with an explanation.


----------



## blakedacuber (May 25, 2013)

I better start getting stuff organised before my exam results come out on the 10th of june...

Soooooo, where are ost people staying? who can i share with/wants to share with me?

Oh and yeah, your probably best to contact me on facebook or on this thread (dont message me on this or i probably wont see it)

Also forgot to mention, ill be staying Friday and Saturday night..

Please and thanks


----------



## Ollie (May 25, 2013)

blakedacuber said:


> I better start getting stuff organised before my exam results come out on the 10th of june...
> 
> Soooooo, where are ost people staying? who can i share with/wants to share with me?
> 
> Please and thanks



PM me, I've been offered a free room for the night with a friend but I've already agreed to share a hotel room with Dan. We could arrange however to swap arrangements


----------



## angham (May 26, 2013)

Could I please be registered for 4bld if it's not too late


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 26, 2013)

What hotels are people staying in? I'll book when I get paid next week.


----------



## Ollie (May 26, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> What hotels are people staying in? I'll book when I get paid next week.



I may have a room for you, trying to find someone to take the booking from me since I've made other arrangements!


----------



## CHJ (May 27, 2013)

I may not be there but I'm willing for people stupid enough like me for magic racing again if I donate it to the comp for the weekend XD


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 31, 2013)

It looks like I'll be heading up with the other half on Sun morning.
She can't get the Sat off =(


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2013)

I'm trying to find someone to offer my hotel room to, is anyone interested?

I've also decided to add my black SS 6x6x6 and a black V-Cube 5 (not fully broken in, if you fancy a project ) to the list of cubes I'm selling. Open to offers for these


----------



## CubezUBR (May 31, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Ill take it, what do u want in return?


i dunno, i am looking for a lunhui/dayan 2x2/fangshi but ill settle for a ss wind if its decent


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm trying to find someone to offer my hotel room to, is anyone interested?
> 
> I've also decided to add my black SS 6x6x6 and a black V-Cube 5 (not fully broken in, if you fancy a project ) to the list of cubes I'm selling. Open to offers for these


I still haven't sorted my accommodation, what are the details on the room?


----------



## KongShou (Jun 2, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i dunno, i am looking for a lunhui/dayan 2x2/fangshi but ill settle for a ss wind if its decent



I have a black lunhui and white lunhui , which one do you want?


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I have a black lunhui and white lunhui , which one do you want?


white please, how old are they? broken in, modded, lubed etc?


----------



## KongShou (Jun 2, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> white please, how old are they? broken in, modded, lubed etc?



Bout a month old, barely touched them. Just tensioned and lubed. Pretty much brand new.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 2, 2013)

scotzbhoy said:


> I still haven't sorted my accommodation, what are the details on the room?



I've already given the room away I'm afraid


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Bout a month old, barely touched them. Just tensioned and lubed. Pretty much brand new.


i will take it!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I've already given the room away I'm afraid


Ok, no worries mate.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 2, 2013)

Joey, please can I add 3BLD as an event too? I just learnt it.

Goals:
2x2: sub5
3x3:sub14 avg sub12 single , final?
4x4: sub 1:05 avg sub1 single
5x5; sub 2:10 avg sub2 single
6x6: sub4:30
Bld: success
Oh: sub30
Pyra: anything
Mega: sub 2:30


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally got round to sorting accommodation, place called Shelford Lodge, anyone else staying there or know anything about it?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 4, 2013)

Goals

2x2: sub-7 avg
3x3: Sub-15 avg, sub 13 single
4x4x4: qualify for average, was 0.97 seconds off last time 
5x5x5: sub 2:40
OH: sub-35 avg
Megaminx: sub-3 single
Pyraminx: Sub-12 avg
Square-1: non-DNF


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll join in with the goals then:

2x2: sub-4/sub-6
3x3: PB/sub-15
4x4: PB/sub-55
5x5: sub-1:40/sub-1:50
mega: meh
OH: sub-25/PB
3BLD: sub-55
4BLD: sub-5
5BLD: sub-14
multi: beat Ollie  (probably only going for 15 cubes though)

The multi goal is a result of placing a bet with Ollie, winner gets a pint.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 4, 2013)

222: 3/5
333: 14/17
444: 55/1:05
555: 2:00/2:10
mega: is poo
OH: 20/27
3BLD: success
Multi: success
sq1: get a average
pyra: 8/12
fm: sub 30 would be nice, sub 35 will do


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 4, 2013)

2x2: sub-10 avg
3x3: sub-20/sub-25
4x4: sub 2:30/sub 3
3BLD: sub-5 single
Multi: 2/2

These may be over-ambitious, seeing as I don't know how my competition solves will compare to my non-comp solves but may as well aim high.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2013)

Goals: meet lots of nice people.


----------



## roller (Jun 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Goals: meet lots of nice people.



+1

I say pub on Saturday night!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 4, 2013)

333: 18/20
444: 1:20/complete average without getting bored
555: 2:30/" " " " "
333bf: NR
444bf: NR
555bf: NR
Multi: pint success


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 4, 2013)

333: NR
OH: NR
BLD: 45 or 1:00
multi: 11
4BLD: 5min
5BLD: success
2: podium
4,5: make thy cutoff


----------



## angham (Jun 4, 2013)

My goals
Everything: Don't suck/Don't suck
Will probably not even make one of them


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 4, 2013)

Goals:

Owait


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 4, 2013)

roller said:


> +1
> 
> I say pub on Saturday night!



As long as its somewhere that isn't too picky about underage people. Bear in mind quite a few cubers are still under 18, including Noah iirc.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 4, 2013)

roller said:


> +1
> 
> I say pub on Saturday night!



I shall agree


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 4, 2013)

goal. dont care about doing well but 2x2: sub 10
3x3: at least 1 sub 20
pyraminx: sub 15

just want to speak to nice people and have a great time


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 4, 2013)

Goals

Only gonna be there on Sunday me thinks so:

3 - don't care about single/sub 17 (hoping for sub 16)
5 - sub 2.10 (sub 2.05 if Florian's modded cube arrives in time)/sub 2.20 (I better be sub cut finally, got a 2.11 avg of 5 Sunday)

Edited times. Apparently I only put a 2 at the front once. Thanks Koppenberg!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 4, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> (I better be sub cut finally, got a 1.11 avg of 5 Sunday)



wat

Goals:
BigBLD success
Pwn mega


----------



## KongShou (Jun 4, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> wat
> 
> Goals:
> BigBLD success
> Pwn mega



Pwn mega isn't a goal, it's a fact: you will pwn mega.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Pwn mega isn't a goal, it's a fact: you will pwn mega.



Nah, only sub55 Average is pwn, and then only slightly. 

Proper mega goals: sub 50 single \ sub 54 average

O, and I suppose don't DNF FMC again, and also get my damn sub15 average in 3x3. Yeah I'm done.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 4, 2013)

Goawlez:

2: Sub 7
3: PB/Sub 20
4: Cut
5: Cut..... but phat charnce
6: Meh... sub5?
7: Sub 8
OH: LOL
Mega: Who cares
Pyra: Decent
SQ-1: Success LOL... will have learnt day before probs. 

3BLD: Sub 2
4BLD: 2 nice successes. 
5BLD: Success.
MBLD: 10/10

Social: Meet new cubers/make nu friends/go to the pub.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 4, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Goawlez:
> 
> 2: Sub 7
> 3: PB/Sub 20
> ...



I love how most of this is just meh or whocares or LOL.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Goals*
Everything: Meh
I might compete if I feel like it


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 4, 2013)

Umm guys, no 6/7 at this comp, so you don't need to worry about goals for it ;b
No clock or feet either.


----------



## angham (Jun 4, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> No clock


I think ryan just started crying


----------



## TMOY (Jun 4, 2013)

Goal: have fun.
I don't want to put pressure on myself with stupid speedcubing goals I won't achieve except if I get lucky. At least the above one will always get fulfilled.
And OK for the pub on Saturday evening.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 5, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Goawlez:
> 
> 2: Sub 7
> 3: PB/Sub 20
> ...



I'll also probably only have learnt it the day before, so goal is to beat you also


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 5, 2013)

3x3: sub 9 / sub 10.5
sq1: win? I dunno, sub-13 hopefully.

Also, for what it's worth, is anyone still looking for someone to share with in a room (preferably one they've already booked so that it's not super expensive)? I kinda have somewhere to stay anyway, but I have my reasons.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 5, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> 3x3: sub 9 / sub 10.5
> sq1: win? I dunno, sub-13 hopefully.
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, is anyone still looking for someone to share with in a room (preferably one they've already booked so that it's not super expensive)? I kinda have somewhere to stay anyway, but I have my reasons.



oooooh cryptic


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 5, 2013)

okso my mudder says i cant go now because she has stuff to do, so jar, haff fun everyponieeeeee


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso my mudder says i cant go now because she has stuff to do, so jar, haff fun everyponieeeeee



Public transport FTW


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 5, 2013)

anyone wanna but a mf8 sq1 or some other random 3x3ss?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone got a spare full 13 colour set of dayan size Megaminx stickers? I have a smaller set I can trade wanted (mf8 size).


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 6, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> anyone wanna but a mf8 sq1 or some other random 3x3ss?



how much for the square-1?


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 6, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> anyone wanna but a mf8 sq1 or some other random 3x3ss?


sq1 if not to expendive and what 3x's?


----------



## angham (Jun 6, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Anyone got a spare full 13 colour set of dayan size Megaminx stickers? I have a smaller set I can trade wanted (mf8 size).



I have 12 of a full 13 set, im missing the black for some reason


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone got any lube i can use? I has moneys? id need enough for 2 3x3's and a megaminx. any help would be greatly appreaciated


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 8, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Anyone got any lube i can use? I has moneys? id need enough for 2 3x3's and a megaminx. any help would be greatly appreaciated


I have ordered 15 syringes of izolube (similar to lubix). Hopefully they will arrive before the comp, but I'm not sure. There will be some to sell on.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 8, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I have ordered 15 syringes of izolube (similar to lubix). Hopefully they will arrive before the comp, but I'm not sure. There will be some to sell on.



I'm kinda looking for lube, might take one of those. I'd want to feel what a cube lubed with it feels like first.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 8, 2013)

So I can still offer my floor to someone. Sofa is taken by ThomThom. We can find some kind of mattress or sumthing. 

Note: I do not live in Cambridge.. I live one train ride away (Just under and hour), but train tickets are like £20 for open return so would be much cheaper than hotel. 

If anyone wants to join us lemme know.

LOL just realised that the first train back to camb on Sunday morning gets in at 9:54. But its ok. We will get a taxi from station to venue and be there for like 10. Will prepare brain for MBLD in taxi hahaah!

Kinch can you confirm that it would be ok for me to arrive at pretty much 10 on the dot and still do MBLD? I will have my cubes ready as I walk through the door


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 9, 2013)

WTB: decent SS 4x4

For sale: 3 white dayan panshi
mf8 sq1

all new


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> WTB: decent SS 4x4
> 
> For sale: 3 white dayan panshi
> mf8 sq1
> ...



I may have a v5 for you, white or black (depending on which one I want as my main) new last week. 

Could trade you it for a Panshi if they're any good, otherwise make an offer


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I may have a v5 for you, white or black (depending on which one I want as my main) new last week.
> 
> Could trade you it for a Panshi if they're any good, otherwise make an offer



£10? you may dislike panshi it is an acquired taste  trade would be awesomee and could get you a beer


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 9, 2013)

just to let u know mr competition organizer, on registration i said my mom will be coming but she has to do something so you can wipe her name: *JILL* Saunders off the list. also anybody know how to get from Cambridge station to the place on bus or something.

EDIT: this means i am traveling and going to be there on my own. i am 12 years old. problems?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 9, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> this means i am traveling and going to be there on my own. i am 12 years old. problems?



no.... we will... take care of you...


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> £10? you may dislike panshi it is an acquired taste  trade would be awesomee and could get you a beer



Humdinger! How about if the Panshi is good, straight trade? Else £10 is good  I don't get in until Saturday morning, but I should arrive in plenty of time for 4x4x4.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 9, 2013)

Who wants a fang shi or pan shi


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2013)

BLD is going to be amazing


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> BLD is going to be amazing



BLD is always amazing.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 9, 2013)

5BLD said:


> no.... we will... take care of you...


that just creeped me out.
and also how much for that fangshi?


----------



## roller (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to ask if it would be okay to interview a few of you on camera during the competition? I'd like to make a long (around 45mins) film on the competition, and being able to talk to you on the camera would be absolutely fantastic, the whole thing would be later on available on YouTube for everyone to watch (;

Also, I didn't add any guests for my registration but I kind of need my camera man with me, do I just ask on here or need to email Joey or..?
And the same with cancelling participation in events, can I just say here that I can't do Square and 5x5 or need to contact him directly?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## KongShou (Jun 9, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> £10? you may dislike panshi it is an acquired taste  trade would be awesomee and could get you a beer



Sorry ollie, but I can sell u a ss4 for £6.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 9, 2013)

roller said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask if it would be okay to interview a few of you on camera during the competition? I'd like to make a long (around 45mins) film on the competition, and being able to talk to you on the camera would be absolutely fantastic, the whole thing would be later on available on YouTube for everyone to watch (;
> 
> Also, I didn't add any guests for my registration but I kind of need my camera man with me, do I just ask on here or need to email Joey or..?
> And the same with cancelling participation in events, can I just say here that I can't do Square and 5x5 or need to contact him directly?
> ...



I'd be happy to, except I've never been to a comp before. Would that be OK?


----------



## roller (Jun 9, 2013)

It don't matter if you've been before or not, I'd like to interview people of different skill, experience, etc so of course it's okay, thanks!


----------



## KongShou (Jun 9, 2013)

roller said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask if it would be okay to interview a few of you on camera during the competition? I'd like to make a long (around 45mins) film on the competition, and being able to talk to you on the camera would be absolutely fantastic, the whole thing would be later on available on YouTube for everyone to watch (;
> 
> Also, I didn't add any guests for my registration but I kind of need my camera man with me, do I just ask on here or need to email Joey or..?
> And the same with cancelling participation in events, can I just say here that I can't do Square and 5x5 or need to contact him directly?
> ...



Feel free to interview me, it will make me feel important.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Feel free to interview me, it will make me feel important.



Lol me too


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 9, 2013)

roller said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask if it would be okay to interview a few of you on camera during the competition? I'd like to make a long (around 45mins) film on the competition, and being able to talk to you on the camera would be absolutely fantastic, the whole thing would be later on available on YouTube for everyone to watch (;
> 
> Also, I didn't add any guests for my registration but I kind of need my camera man with me, do I just ask on here or need to email Joey or..?
> And the same with cancelling participation in events, can I just say here that I can't do Square and 5x5 or need to contact him directly?
> ...



I'm happy to be interviewed if you want me to, but I'd only be happy doing it when I'm not in a round, so possibly like during 2x2 finals, or during 3x3 or some point when I'm not competing.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> BIGBLD is always amazing.



corrected XD 3BLD sucks


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Sorry ollie, but I can sell u a ss4 for £6.



He's offering a Panshi in return for a straight trade, so it'll be roughly the same taking P&P into account. Any difference can be settled in beer :tu


----------



## joey (Jun 9, 2013)

Who is organising this thing


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 9, 2013)

okay well i'll try stick to trading  

I am gonna use dans still hopefully cause i have done all official 444 solves on it lol. It always treats me well. But i need a decent 444!! so no rush to get it  might put modded internals in it


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> BLD is going to be amazing



Should be, but it's easy to fail . Also, it's kinda annoying that I can sub-1 3BLD sometimes and might not even podium.

I'm arriving around half 3 on Friday via train. Anyone staying at or near the central Travelodge going to be around there? I don't want to have nothing better to do than practice by myself.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 9, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Should be, but it's easy to fail . Also, it's kinda annoying that I can sub-1 3BLD sometimes and might not even podium.
> 
> I'm arriving around half 3 on Friday via train. Anyone staying at or near the central Travelodge going to be around there? I don't want to have nothing better to do than practice by myself.



I get in at about 3:45, and I'll probably be heading over there so I'll hang around with you if nothing else is happening.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2013)

roller said:


> It don't matter if you've been before or not, I'd like to interview people of different skill, experience, etc so of course it's okay, thanks!



Interview me and I'll tell you how to be a nub.


----------



## angham (Jun 9, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I'm arriving around half 3 on Friday via train. Anyone staying at or near the central Travelodge going to be around there? I don't want to have nothing better to do than practice by myself.


arriving at quarter to 4 on friday, also staying there


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 9, 2013)

roller said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask if it would be okay to interview a few of you on camera during the competition? I'd like to make a long (around 45mins) film on the competition, and being able to talk to you on the camera would be absolutely fantastic, the whole thing would be later on available on YouTube for everyone to watch (;
> 
> Also, I didn't add any guests for my registration but I kind of need my camera man with me, do I just ask on here or need to email Joey or..?
> And the same with cancelling participation in events, can I just say here that I can't do Square and 5x5 or need to contact him directly?
> ...



u can interview me!, just look for an ugly 12 year old and thats me.


----------



## roller (Jun 9, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I get in at about 3:45, and I'll probably be heading over there so I'll hang around with you if nothing else is happening.



I'll be there too, and I know Cambridge by heart so I can show you all around a bit if you want


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 9, 2013)

also vcube 5 and 55mm zhanchi with niceee stickers for sale. vcube is pretty good and zhanchi is awesome  £10 for either of them and they're yours. or make me an offer

i also WTB a mini ss777 if anypne can get one?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 9, 2013)

Adam, I wouldn't mind if you interviewed me too. I mean, if no one else wants to. I basically have as long as I want saturday evening though, not got anything planned- we could have a cube meet or I could organise H2H in a pub (that wouldn't end well on second thought).



CubezUBR said:


> that just creeped me out.
> and also how much for that fangshi?



Free... if you're lucky.
Shhhh.....


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 10, 2013)

I also wouldn't mind being interviewed. OBVIOUSLY when I am not competing.... LOL >.<

Also I must stress what someone else said about the pub... must be a family style pub or somewhere that won't mind all ages. Just thinking about our younglings.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Also I must stress what someone else said about the pub... must be a family style pub or somewhere that won't mind all ages. Just thinking about our younglings.



Thiiiiiiis. (I assume I'm invited, right?)


----------



## roller (Jun 10, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I also wouldn't mind being interviewed. OBVIOUSLY when I am not competing.... LOL >.<
> 
> Also I must stress what someone else said about the pub... must be a family style pub or somewhere that won't mind all ages. Just thinking about our younglings.



I'll try to find a place where we could all go, how about Pizza Hut? They have MASSIVE round tables for like 10people, you can buy alcohol there (they don't even id), we can get some munch and it's very close to a complex with cinema, arcade and bowling?


I'll interview most of you, don't ya all worry!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2013)

roller said:


> I'll try to find a place where we could all go, how about Pizza Hut? They have MASSIVE round tables for like 10people, you can buy alcohol there (they don't even id), we can get some munch and it's very close to a complex with cinema, arcade and bowling?
> 
> 
> I'll interview most of you, don't ya all worry!



Isn't pizza hut really far away from the venue / Travelodge? Also, it is /kind/ of expensive.

Maybe we can all just crash in the Travelodge like Edinburgh?



Noahaha said:


> Thiiiiiiis. (I assume I'm invited, right?)



Anyone who wants to come along will be welcome 
Or at least, if they're not there will be at least one group with underage people in, so you'll get to hang around with at least some of us.


----------



## hcfong (Jun 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Maybe we can all just crash in the Travelodge like Edinburgh?



I'm for this option. It makes it easier for me to find you when I arrive on Saturday evening.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 10, 2013)

Yippee for me I am now driving on Sunday so no MBLD problems. 

Also this is good news for people staying at mine in hertfordshire cus no return train ticket! So literally you will just pay £15 or so for one way train on saturday night. 

Important Note: Saturday evening venue must supply alcohol.


----------



## roller (Jun 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Isn't pizza hut really far away from the venue / Travelodge



If a 25mins walk is far then yeah...
Also, I don't know which Travelodge you are on about because there's one literally opposite to the Pizza Hut, near the train station.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2013)

roller said:


> If a 25mins walk is far then yeah...
> Also, I don't know which Travelodge you are on about because there's one literally opposite to the Pizza Hut, near the train station.



Ah ok, When I used google only one showed up, and it was in the north-east of the town. The Travelodge is the Cambridge central one near the train station, so if its close then that works out pretty well.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to drink too. But we can find a place lenient on ID or youngling-friendly. is the travelodge in city centre?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> I want to drink too. But we can find a place lenient on ID or youngling-friendly. is the travelodge in city centre?



Not really, it's basically on the edge of the town near the station. The venue is even further out.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Not really, it's basically on the edge of the town near the station. The venue is even further out.



BARE IN MIYND

Venue is only 10 minute drive away from station and stuff.. so taxi would cost peanuts spread over 7 people in a 7 seater. Liek £1-2 each lul.

This is a good point.

*pats self on back*


----------



## roller (Jun 10, 2013)

Station is not on the edge of town, it's 15 minutes away from the shopping centres like Grand Arcade or Grafton. The venue is away from everything else, not the other way.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2013)

roller said:


> Station is not on the edge of town, it's 15 minutes away from the shopping centres like Grand Arcade or Grafton. The venue is away from everything else, not the other way.



Ok sorry, I guess google maps is throwing out my sense of scale.


----------



## roller (Jun 10, 2013)

No worries, I don't really know how it looks like on maps but honestly, spending money on taxis would be a big waste haha


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 10, 2013)

roller said:


> No worries, I don't really know how it looks like on maps but honestly, spending money on taxis would be a big waste haha



lol suit yurself and walk everywhere 

£2 for a taxi ride is never a waste in my books!


----------



## KongShou (Jun 10, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Adam, I wouldn't mind if you interviewed me too. I mean, if no one else wants to. I basically have as long as I want saturday evening though, not got anything planned- we could have a cube meet or I could organise H2H in a pub (that wouldn't end well on second thought).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got nothing to do on sat. Hint hint


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 10, 2013)

How about getting pizza delivered


----------



## Brubicks cube (Jun 10, 2013)

Please could i sign up for pyraminx - I'm bruno edwards


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2013)

5BLD said:


> How about getting pizza delivered



Well if we all end up near a pizza hut, may as well eat in. The prices are the same iirc, and then its somewhere to hang around.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this after everything has finished on Saturday? Pizza Hut or whatever?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Well if we all end up near a pizza hut, may as well eat in. The prices are the same iirc, and then its somewhere to hang around.



I'm talking lunch... I'm not sure if we'll have enough time after bigbrind


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I'm talking lunch... I'm not sure if we'll have enough time after bigbrind



Ahhh ok. I'm just going to buy lunch in the Tesco next to the hotel, so I won't be organising anything to do with it ;b


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 10, 2013)

Brubicks cube said:


> Please could i sign up for pyraminx - I'm bruno edwards


Done


----------



## KongShou (Jun 10, 2013)

Dan, add me on 3bld plz?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be driving down so if we agree on something for Saturday evening I'll be able to give up to 4 people lifts.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 10, 2013)

Folks kicking around Travelodge sounds good. I'm fine for pizza for dinner, though two UK comps in a row without McDonald's may be a harbringer of the apocalypse (not that I actually mind).

I can easily walk the distance to the venue, but I though taxi sharing would be easier (and faster) so I'll join the taxi share. Especially on Sunday with multi, too many cubes to be bothered carrying.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 10, 2013)

Ill be driving also, so will be able to give another 4 lifts.


----------



## roller (Jun 10, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Folks kicking around Travelodge sounds good. I'm fine for pizza for dinner, though two UK comps in a row without McDonald's may be a harbringer of the apocalypse (not that I actually mind).
> .



I WORK IN MCDONNALDS, DISCOUNT FOR EVERYONE WOOO


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 10, 2013)

Is anyone going to Cambridge vaguely via Leicester? Or going to be in Leicester at any point in the next 4 days? We've got 2 timers there than need to be transported. Help would be much appreciated


----------



## CHJ (Jun 10, 2013)

May aswell now, GOELZ!!!

2x2 - sub3/sub4
3x3 - sub11/sub13 make finals
4x4 - pfft/sub callum goodyear
5x5 - sub2/sub2:10
OH - sub16/sub19
BLD - a decent Mo3
4BLD - sub7
5BLD - success, but sub15 is main target
multi - hassle 6 cubes from people and do 10
Mega - sub100/sub110
Pyr - sublol/sub11.44
Sq-1 - sub30/sub45
Others: learn megaBLD, sq-1 scrambler at ready, fingertut in multi, 15-puzzle races, MAGIC RACING!!! Feet 
These arent goals anymore :fp:


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 11, 2013)

If any constallationz.... I contacted the Robin Hood pub. Just down road from Venue. 

They said they can accept sub18 (yo) people before 9:30 and would be happy to cater for 20ormore people as in space. 

They also serve food till 10pm.

Up to allayouz.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 12, 2013)

Will anyone have any stackmat timers for sale?


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 12, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> Will anyone have any stackmat timers for sale?



I might might also get one if anybody is selling. But if there's only one then you can have it.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 13, 2013)

YAYY CAMBRIDGE TOMORROW I ARRIVE AT 12 WBU?!?!?!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 13, 2013)

How does pub/no pub H2H sound?


----------



## roller (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'll be attending anymore due to the fact my father is in emergency in hospital. If I don't make it, I hope you all have a good time and I'll be looking forward to meeting you all another time.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 13, 2013)

roller said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be attending anymore due to the fact my father is in emergency in hospital. If I don't make it, I hope you all have a good time and I'll be looking forward to meeting you all another time.



That sucks to hear :/ I hope you'll both be OK!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 13, 2013)

roller said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be attending anymore due to the fact my father is in emergency in hospital. If I don't make it, I hope you all have a good time and I'll be looking forward to meeting you all another time.



That's unfortunate, sorry to hear that.

On a related note, it seems I no longer have someone to room share with. Anyone desperate for a room PM me.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 13, 2013)

anyone going from Hertfordshire?


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 14, 2013)

roller said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be attending anymore due to the fact my father is in emergency in hospital. If I don't make it, I hope you all have a good time and I'll be looking forward to meeting you all another time.



Oh No  Im sorry to hear that. I guess this also means no awesome video of comp 



CubezUBR said:


> anyone going from Hertfordshire?



Err.. Yes lol. I wasnt aware there were any other cubers in hertfordshire. Who ARE YOU?


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 14, 2013)

Also, is everyone up for going to the Robin Hood tomorrow night?! I'm probs gonna go there after comp and eat. Everyone else should come. I mentioned in one of my previous posts that i contacted them and they are happy for underage people up until 9:30pm.

It is also an 5 (If that) minute walk from the comp venue! Can't go wrong.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 14, 2013)

Definitely just coming up for the Sunday =(


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 14, 2013)

i am here, going to mcdonalds


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a core for my 55mm zhanchi, if anyone has one?


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 14, 2013)

i have one simon i am poor buy from me


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 14, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Also, is everyone up for going to the Robin Hood tomorrow night?! I'm probs gonna go there after comp and eat. Everyone else should come. I mentioned in one of my previous posts that i contacted them and they are happy for underage people up until 9:30pm.
> 
> It is also an 5 (If that) minute walk from the comp venue! Can't go wrong.



Yeah sounds good


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm only coming on Sunday for 3x3, so see y'all then


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 14, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I have ordered 15 syringes of izolube (similar to lubix). Hopefully they will arrive before the comp, but I'm not sure. There will be some to sell on.



Have they arrived?


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2013)

Some people are at the TravelLodge now, if other people want to go there to meet them.
I also sent an email, please rear it if you can.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 14, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Have they arrived?



Yes, they arrived a few hours after I posted that actually. Unfortunately (for anyone who wants one) they are all reserved already.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 14, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes, they arrived a few hours after I posted that actually. Unfortunately (for anyone who wants one) they are all reserved already.



OK, Do you know anyone else who has any?

To everyone: Do you have any syringes of lube I could purchase?


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 14, 2013)

i will give u one for free! i got given 4 55mm zhanchi cores in a diy kit once lol



BillyRain said:


> Err.. Yes lol. I wasnt aware there were any other cubers in hertfordshire. Who ARE YOU?


Im from a town called hitchin, ill chat to you at the comp  where bouts u from?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2013)

Oooh I was at hitchin last week at that music place
Also ive got a syringe of lube, how much do you want to pay for it, its 10cc


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd like to buy some also if anyone has any lube for sale. I do have some lube but its not the best.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 14, 2013)

joey said:


> Some people are at the TravelLodge now, if other people want to go there to meet them.



I'm at the Travelodge right now and I don't see any other cubers here :confused:


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 14, 2013)

TMOY said:


> I'm at the Travelodge right now and I don't *see* any other cubers here :confused:



Perhaps you should quit BLD practice?


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 14, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Oooh I was at hitchin last week at that music place
> Also ive got a syringe of lube, how much do you want to pay for it, its 10cc



the question is how much do YOU want for it? ill happily take it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 14, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Perhaps you should quit BLD practice?



I LOLed!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> the question is how much do YOU want for it? ill happily take it



Dunno, £12? You can take it if Chris doesn't want it.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 14, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Dunno, £12? You can take it if Chris doesn't want it.



Nah, I'll be OK, my GuHong is stickerless so doesn't need lube and I used some Silicone Spray from school for my minx and Zhanchi.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 14, 2013)

Sincere apologies, especially for the late notice and missing two in a row but I am not going to be able to attend this weekend. Gutted, but have more work on than I know what to do with.

Hope you all have a great weekend, be watching the results with interest.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 14, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Sincere apologies, especially for the late notice and missing two in a row but I am not going to be able to attend this weekend. Gutted, but have more work on than I know what to do with.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend, be watching the results with interest.



=(
Guildford? It's been way too long.


----------



## conn9 (Jun 15, 2013)

good luck everyone! shame I couldn't go


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 15, 2013)

BLD looks like it's gonna be good  all the best to you, excited for the results


----------



## KongShou (Jun 15, 2013)

Gutted that I can't go. Anyone still want to buy from me will have to order on the shop.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 15, 2013)

33.36, no video


----------



## KongShou (Jun 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 33.36, no video



Congrats! Is this nar?


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 33.36, no video



Nice! y u no film?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Congrats! Is this nar?



Not quite :/ NR though


----------



## Iggy (Jun 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 33.36, no video



Congrats!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 15, 2013)

Soil the bed, MLSTRM got a success!?!!
Also congrats to Noah (33.36) and Ollie (45.96) for NR's 

And now for the first of the two most intense lunch breaks UK cubing will see for a while...


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 15, 2013)

> 2	Oliver Frost United Kingdom	DNF	DNF	DNF	DNF


y u no wr?
What were the times?


----------



## KongShou (Jun 15, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> y u no wr?
> What were the times?



Don't think the result has been updated yet


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Don't think the result has been updated yet



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=216&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## KongShou (Jun 15, 2013)

Username said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=216&cat=18&rnd=1



I was hoping that ollies result has not been uploaded yet. Like, his scorecard not handed in yet


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 15, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I was hoping that ollies result has not been uploaded yet. Like, his scorecard not handed in yet



In this case results would be empty, not DNF.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Nice! y u no film?



Ollie tried to film, but ended up getting before and after the solve instead of during. I'll upload his apology if I don't get another tomorrow.

He got the UK NR on the same scramble.

Btw joey is awesome <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2013)

5bld 5bld dnf lol !

how much off ?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 15, 2013)

Failed 5BLD:

*[2:50] - accidentally slipped on a +-center comm, stopped at 4:20
*[2:50] - forgot last 3 centers and stopped early - otherwise wouldve been a sub-7 solve (or near enough)
*7:32[3:30] dnf by a lot, oops

But yay, NR, and 4BLD tomorrow


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2013)

arek 4:08.77 4x4 single ? exprosion ?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> arek 4:08.77 4x4 single ? exprosion ?



Rye
Am feeling a bit like a zombie right now


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Rye
> Am feeling a bit like a zombie right now



Don't feel bad, you gave it you're best. Besides, tomorrow's a new day


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Rye
> Am feeling a bit like a zombie right now



qt

also omg i could have podium'd in 2x2  might have even had a chance at getting 2nd instead of 3rd too

why are there always fast people when im there


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 15, 2013)

i completely failed my events today lol: 2x2 20th place and pyraminx 12th place.
oh well i still have 3x3 to redeem myself.
are there going to be more people there tomorrow? still looking for someone to trade my barely used stickerless zhanchi.


----------



## roller (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not judging 5x5 BLD ever again, my arm was dying after 3rd 20 minutes dnf... 

Nice to meet ya all tho and I'll be seeing you tomorrow!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2013)

roller said:


> I'm not judging 5x5 BLD ever again, my arm was dying after 3rd 20 minutes dnf...
> 
> Nice to meet ya all tho and I'll be seeing you tomorrow!



This is why I apologised so much to my judge before asking them to do it... Oh whoops I didn't talk to you, tho I'm quite sure who you are. Tomorrow all the fun events, oarshum. OH and 3x3 on the same day is not good, gonna be so stressed


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 15, 2013)

If anyone needs em I've got a sticker set to sell/tradeStandard Dayan Colours. And has anyone got any different coloured sticker sets aka half brights I could trade / buy?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

lol


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 16, 2013)

Noah update sig.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

5 MultiBLD DNF's are already found on Cubecomps 

How many cubes are each doing? And how many cubes were solved in the DNF attempts?


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Noah: 16/16 in 53:46 :O CONGRATULATIONS (Please tell me it's on tape)
Ollie: 16/21 in 47:43 Video?

Source: Cubecomps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

lol noah 16/16

lol megaminx podium 59 1:25 1:56
why are there always fast people at competions that i go to


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Found this on youtube


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Alex 6.47 NR single

cubecomps


----------



## Pro94 (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice UKNR.

3rd consecutive round with a sub7 single for Alex. Only Feliks was able to make this (twice).


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

wideo pree

oarso someone record him in semifinal even if he tells you not to but wait until hes doing inspection so he dosent notice you lol !


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Alex 6.47 NR single
> 
> cubecomps



yay


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ollie 3:18 
Not NR by 1 second :/
2 more solves to come


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Ollie 3:18
> Not NR by 1 second :/
> 2 more solves to come



Wow that's close!


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 16, 2013)

Go Ollie! Least you could do to make it up to Noah besides the video


----------



## KongShou (Jun 16, 2013)

Gogo wr ollie!


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Noah 4BLD NAR: 4:24.45

VIDEO?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Ollie 3:18
> Not NR by 1 second :/
> 2 more solves to come



what a freaking noob


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Noah 4BLD NAR: 4:24.45
> 
> VIDEO?



WAT

Congrats! 2 NARs (so far)


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Ollie 3:18
> Not NR by 1 second :/
> 2 more solves to come



Last 2 solves = DNF DNF


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Iggy said:


> WAT
> 
> Congrats! 2 NARs (so far)



It's 3BLD time after this  (If I remember correctly) 

Gogo NAR in 3BLD

I'll be refreshing cubecomps every 5 seconds lol


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

CHJ 5 seconds form current top 3 lol


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> 5 MultiBLD DNF's are already found on Cubecomps
> 
> How many cubes are each doing? And how many cubes were solved in the DNF attempts?



I did 0/2, Angus did 0/3 (two were off by a 3-cycle if I remember correctly) and Chris did 1/3, where the success was a +2, off by a U'. We were all on one table, so I think the table was just cursed. At least that's my excuse.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I did 0/2, Angus did 0/3 (two were off by a 3-cycle if I remember correctly) and Chris did 1/3, where the success was a +2, off by a U'. We were all on one table, so I think the table was just cursed. At least that's my excuse.



What did Alex do?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 16, 2013)

31.38 3BLD so close

EDIT: Ollie got a 39.xy on the same scramble.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Ollie: 39.68 3BLD
5BLD: 53.54 3BLD
Noah: 31.38 3BLD

Any of these on video?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Ollie: 39.68 3BLD
> 5BLD: 53.54 3BLD
> Noah: 31.38 3BLD
> 
> Any of these on video?



Noah said his was.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 16, 2013)

5BLD 5.96


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5BLD 5.96



NICE


----------



## roller (Jun 16, 2013)

Alex 5.96 NR 3rd in the world


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5BLD 5.96



OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! 

GOGOGOGO WR RECORD NEXT ROUND.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

arek 15.50 OH avg



cube-o-holic said:


> 5BLD 5.96



koo, wideo ?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

This 5.96 and 31.38 better be on video... lol


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> This 5.96 and 31.38 better be on video... lol



alex doesnt like people filming him so it probably wont be.


----------



## hcfong (Jun 16, 2013)

If anybody years this in time, I think I left my cubes. They're in a speedstacks timer bag, along with a timer marked 'HCF' on the bottom. If anyone finds it and can post ut ti the Netherlands, please PM me. I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> He doesnt like people filming him so they probably wont be.



Dang. That's too bad, at worlds he'll have no choice because media will definitely record him xD


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Dang. That's too bad, at worlds he'll have no choice because media will definitely record him xD


he would jump the solving table and beat the **** out of them. than apologize and offer to pay for the damages.


----------



## JasonK (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Dang. That's too bad, at worlds he'll have no choice because media will definitely record him xD



This would be true, if he were going to Worlds.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Cubecomps decided to updated all the results except for Alex's. I was thinking they will show WR avg as surprise but no... They are updated... 8.07 average

WR in the finals pree


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 16, 2013)

Inb4 WR


----------



## roller (Jun 16, 2013)

Noah filmed the 5.96! (secretly)


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

roller said:


> Noah filmed the 5.96! (secretly)



YESS YES YESYES THANK YOU NOAH


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

roller said:


> Noah filmed the 5.96! (secretly)



YAY! i'm liking noah more and more.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 16, 2013)

Someone please film the final


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

roller said:


> Alex 5.96 NR 3rd in the world



i think that that is actually the fourth fastest official 3x3 solve ever. feliks recently had a 5.8something.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i think that that is actually the fourth fastest official 3x3 solve ever. feliks recently had a 5.8something.



100% correct, but in rankings he's third


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2013)

B D L2 F L' D' L D' L2 F' U' R F2 R2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' B2

z2D'B'M'B'rUR'F
RU'R'UR2U'R'U2R'U'RU2R'U'R
U'FRUR'U'F'
U'MU'M'UM'U2M'UMU2M'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

roller said:


> Noah filmed the 5.96! (secretly)



seriously? if so, awesome!


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

1	
Breandan Vallance
United Kingdom
1:21.65	1:03.06	1:03.33	1:08.47	1:07.22 CR 1:06.34 NR 1:03.06

Congratulations!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> 1
> Breandan Vallance
> United Kingdom
> 1:21.65	1:03.06	1:03.33	1:08.47	1:07.22 CR 1:06.34 NR 1:03.06
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

5BLD said:


> B D L2 F L' D' L D' L2 F' U' R F2 R2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' B2
> 
> z2D'B'M'B'rUR'F
> RU'R'UR2U'R'U2R'U'RU2R'U'R
> ...



ha. took me 5 attempts to get the scramble right, but i have been awake for a long time so i have a excuse.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 16, 2013)

Grats to Breandan for breaking the 5x5 average CR!

There's been a few continental records in this comp!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

3x3 final is starting in one minute! Woohoo! WR 5BLD plz!

EDIT: nope, it's in 20 minutes. Whoops.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 3x3 final is starting in one minute! Woohoo! WR 5BLD plz!



OH results haven't even started coming to cubecomps


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm...

There's one 3x3x3 final result on cubecomps already?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> OH results haven't even started coming to cubecomps



Read the EDIT.



Cubenovice said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> There's one 3x3x3 final result on cubecomps already?



I guess the schedule isn't exact. Hmmm...


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

OH results are up


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

looks like the last OH scramble was pretty easy

also fu carum you beat my oh single that i practised so much to get


----------



## Ollie (Jun 16, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> There's one 3x3x3 final result on cubecomps already?



Chris had to leave early, Rubik's Cube Final is imminent


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

What was Alex's MultiBLD result? It says DNF on cube comps, but how many cubes out of how many?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 16, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Chris had to leave early, Rubik's Cube Final is imminent



I figured as much but is this actually allowed?
theoretically he could memo a scramble and pass on the info to other finalists...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> I figured as much but is this actually allowed?
> theoretically he could memo a scramble and pass on the info to other finalists...



yeah but thats not gonna happen is it

this isnt mexico lolololololololo!


----------



## Skullush (Jun 16, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> I figured as much but is this actually allowed?
> theoretically he could memo a scramble and pass on the info to other finalists...



The only way you can absolutely prevent that from happening is either having everyone solve at the same time, or have none of the finalists talk to each other after they've done solves.
IIRC, regulations don't say that's not allowed, as long as everyone has competed in the previous round


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 16, 2013)

Skullush said:


> The only way you can absolutely prevent that from happening is either having everyone solve at the same time, or *have none of the finalists talk to each other after they've done solves.*IIRC, regulations don't say that's not allowed, as long as everyone has competed in the previous round



In several comps I've been to the 3x3x3 finalist are in a seperate room and come out one-by-one and then solve 5 cubes in a row.
Just to avoid *this*.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Another update in 3x3 finals results on cubecomps. Has it started now?


----------



## Skullush (Jun 16, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> In several comps I've been to the 3x3x3 finalist are in a seperate room and come out one-by-one and then solve 5 cubes in a row.
> Just to avoid *this*.



And if Chris left right after he did those solves (which he probably did) then it would produce the same effect


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Alex 7.68 average


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2013)

5BLD 7.68 average


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

It's funny because my guesses were 6.3 single and 7.6 average lol (on TTW guessing his results)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexander Lau
United Kingdom
7.97	(8.27)	7.86	(6.34)	7.22 NR Average: 7.68


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Spoiler



SOARIN YOUR A NOOB YOU DIDNT EVEN GET WR WTH ?!?!?!?!?!

mods: its a joke if you cant tell


----------



## KongShou (Jun 16, 2013)

0.02 off mats valk lol
what a nub


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 16, 2013)

Skullush said:


> And if Chris left right after he did those solves (which he probably did) then it would produce the same effect



No, it is the opposite effect:
leaving allows using cube explorer and texting of scramble.

Just thinking worst case here


----------



## KongShou (Jun 16, 2013)

having them in separate rooms also allows using cube explorer and texting of scramble.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, but allowing a finalist to solve far ahead of the others makes it easier.

Kids are all on smartphone or laptop all the time at their tables.

In a "finalist room" you could keep this under control.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 16, 2013)

8.07 Mo3 averages, hehe
also his last 12 solves were a 7.74 ao12


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Yes, but allowing a finalist to solve far ahead of the others makes it easier.
> 
> Kids are all on smartphone or laptop all the time at their tables.
> 
> In a "finalist room" you could keep this under control.



or you could trust people

plus it would be kind of stupid anyway because your solves would be really slow

i've done 3x3 finals early before and no one cared


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> or you could trust people
> 
> plus it would be kind of stupid anyway because your solves would be really slow
> 
> i've done 3x3 finals early before and no one cared



trust people...

Like Teles-something, Pino, or Kuti?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> trust people...
> 
> Like Teles-something, Pino, or Kuti?



can we not? people like this represent <1% of the cubing community as a whole...
And I think the assumption is that if you've made the 3x3x3 final you don't want to cheat and get an invalid result... :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> trust people...
> 
> Like Teles-something, Pino, or Kuti?



yeah but this is uk were torcking about


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 16, 2013)

Pretty awesome results! lol at Simon beating Breandan by 0.01 in finals


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> What was Alex's MultiBLD result? It says DNF on cube comps, but how many cubes out of how many?



3/11 lol
I forgot which cube was which... Wasnt feel awfully good this morning


----------



## hcfong (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry for repeating but i think my message may have got snowed under. I stupidly left my cubes at the venue. They're in a Speedstacks timer bag along with s timer with 'HCF' written on the bottom. I also may have written my full name on the bag itself. If you have it, please PM me to arrange for me to get them back. Thanks.


----------



## roller (Jun 16, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Sorry for repeating but i think my message may have got snowed under. I stupidly left my cubes at the venue. They're in a Speedstacks timer bag along with s timer with 'HCF' written on the bottom. I also may have written my full name on the bag itself. If you have it, please PM me to arrange for me to get them back. Thanks.



Dan/Joey took care of it, someone will get in touch with you soon I guess


----------



## Stefan (Jun 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yeah but this is uk were torcking about



Yeah you guys are too smart to get caught.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 16, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Yeah you guys are too smart to get caught.



The trick is to not go overboard.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 16, 2013)

I went with a regular standard stickered zhanchi and came back with a super fast re-stickered re-lubed cube  And a 7x7 from the God of roux himself  Nice single btw, how's it feel, third best in the world?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> I went with a regular standard stickered zhanchi and came back with a super fast re-stickered re-lubed cube  And a 7x7 from the God of roux himself  Nice single btw, how's it feel, third best in the world?



Not quite as good the second time round perhaps
Am glad I did the 5 though, so now 3rd for avg and single. Now I need to find a way to be motivated to actually cube.

Also I was really surprised when I first met you.


----------



## roller (Jun 16, 2013)

Fantastic competition, so many records broken! Big thanks to Joey for organising the whole thing, the venue was beautiful. Also thanks to Dan for dealing with me saying DNF every 15 mins and teaching me a fair bit about some rules  was incredible to see (and judge) Alex's NR as well as watch Noah MULTI BLD and Ollie's (almost) NR, both inspired me to learn BLD haha
Also big thanks to every single one of you who I had pleasure of speaking to, I've learned a lot this weekend and I'm glad to see the UK speedcubing community being as friendly and inviting as always! 
See you at Guildford Open!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Sorry for repeating but i think my message may have got snowed under. I stupidly left my cubes at the venue. They're in a Speedstacks timer bag along with s timer with 'HCF' written on the bottom. I also may have written my full name on the bag itself. If you have it, please PM me to arrange for me to get them back. Thanks.


I've got it, Pm me your address and I'll send them ASAP. 
Thanks to everyone for making the comp so great, as usual, great to be back competing. I'll do DYKs etc. tomorrow, need some sleep for now. 
I also have a carrier bag which was left containing two white panchis and a white shengshou 4x4, both in pieces. The 4x4 is modded, edge pieces are very rounded and it's missing one of the pieces which holds the edges in.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 16, 2013)

This is why I love UK comps.
Leave anything behind and you can almost guarantee it will be safe and back to you ASAP.

DYK Tim loses everything!


----------



## angham (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Cubecomps decided to updated all the results except for Alex's. I was thinking they will show WR avg as surprise but no... They are updated... 8.07 average
> 
> WR in the finals pree



That was me haha, i did it to build tension


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 16, 2013)

This was an amazing competition full of amazing people. I have learned that two day competitions are much more fun than single day ones. Thank you Dan and Joey for running the competition and having so many blind events, and thanks Billy for organizing the Robin Hood Pub going to. UK comps are awesome!

DYK...
...Ollie is really funny?
...Joey likes to distract Ollie?
...Joey is afraid of water... and things that swim in it?
...Alex wishes I could be at every UK comp because of my ninja filming skills?
...I'm the only person who has 5.96 on camera?
...I only got Alex's last three solves in the finals?
...One kid thought my American accent sounded cool?
...Everyone else thought it was stupid?
...Breandan is chill?
...Laurence = CubeRoots???
...Chris didn't figure out who I was right away?
...Chris is a meanie?
...There were a lot of NRs and a bunch of CRs?
...4BLD was intense?
...I was relaxed during 3BLD?
...I don't know what I'm supposed to do OH?
...Joey is a big teddy bear?
...English people and Americans can't tell when the other ones are being sarcastic?
...Maria is not the best teamBLD partner?
...Matt was the whole 5BLD podium?
...I like feet the event, not the body part?
...I like 5BLD the person, not the event?
...Roller just rolls with it?
...Coggers is my lucky judge?
...My parents are nice?
...UK cubers don't just do 3x3?
...I set more NRs and NARs when I'm relaxed?
...I brought my multi cubes in a donkey kong jenga box?
...It's pronounced multAE, not multEE?
...BLD playground is fun?
...BLD playground + kuti card is more fun?
...A nice woman at the Travelodge gave us cakes?
...I don't know how much a pound is worth?
...Joey had to type in the wifi password 10+ times for me?
...Joey is really nice?
...Joey is a term that refers to a baby kangaroo?
...Callum always wears the same shirt?
...Breandan and Laurence came to dinner?
...Breandan, Laurence and Joey went punting?
...Drunk punters jumped into our boat?
...This is a lot of DYKs lol?

EDIT: I know a lot of you are impatient for the video of the 5.96, but I think Alex deserves to upload it to his own channel, so I am going to send it to him soon.


----------



## roller (Jun 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...Roller just rolls with it?



YORO


----------



## TMOY (Jun 17, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> trust people...
> 
> Like Teles-something, Pino, or Kuti?



Like five cheaters (you forgot Yuxuan Wang, and also the Chinese guy who cheated at FMC a couple of years ago) out of 20000+ people in the WCA database.

There will always be a small minority of jerks and *****s who think they are smarter than the whole community. Getting too paranoid about them will only ruin the fun of the comps.

Back on topic: it was of course an awesome competition. 'm too tired for a full DYK right now.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 17, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Like five cheaters (you forgot Yuxuan Wang, and also the Chinese guy who cheated at FMC a couple of years ago) out of 20000+ people in the WCA database.
> 
> There will always be a small minority of jerks and *****s who think they are smarter than the whole community. Getting too paranoid about them will only ruin the fun of the comps.
> 
> Back on topic: it was of course an awesome competition. 'm too tired for a full DYK right now.



Yuxuan Wang magic guy cheated?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 17, 2013)

Noah, how the heck do you get a 40.56 2x2 solve?


----------



## roller (Jun 17, 2013)

he also got a 0.68 DNF on 2x2 which we believe is the fastest DNF ever


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> ...Joey had to type in the wifi password 10+ times for me?



16/16 but can't remember a password? =P

DYK that edge was so close to Noah's hand at one point yet still DNF (that F stands for find). Props for looking for so long though.


----------



## acohen527 (Jun 17, 2013)

roller said:


> he also got a 0.68 DNF on 2x2 which we believe is the fastest DNF ever



He does this pretty often. I think he's had a 0.44 before


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> 16/16 but can't remember a password? =P
> 
> DYK that edge was so close to Noah's hand at one point yet still DNF (that F stands for find). Props for looking for so long though.



He didn't tell me the password lol.

And that's sad. I probably would have put it back flipped anyway.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 17, 2013)

DNK:
Seemingly solved 5x5s aren't always solved?

Knocked over 20secs off my 5x5 single?

I forget how to solve 3x3s?

Dan can pop and still get pb single?

Brendan can has awesome 5x5 after a bit more lube?

Billy couldn't have been closer to solving 4BLD?

Ollie gets frustrated with 3rd in the world without an NR?

I woke up at 6am after a day of paintballing and a fairly late night but 20hrs later I can't sleep?
Stupid exciting competition. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## wavelet (Jun 17, 2013)

He rotated a corner of pyraminx during inspection time at some comp.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 17, 2013)

Congratulations every on their results, I'm really annoyed I couldn't attend this one but I had a great birthday weekend anyway!

Grats BV on ER FINALLY (Suck less plz)
Grats Alau on not even ER at 3x3 single and average
Grats Ollie on NR 3BLD and not even NR 4BLD
Grats Noah on not even NAR 3BLD and NAR MBLD

Very impressive everyone!

EDIT: ALSO EVERYONE UPLOAD VIDEOS GOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Congratulations every on their results, I'm really annoyed I couldn't attend this one but I had a great birthday weekend anyway!
> 
> Grats BV on ER FINALLY (Suck less plz)
> Grats Alau on not even ER at 3x3 single and average
> ...




YES UPLOAD UPLOAD AND LINK HERE

Don't forget Noah's 4BLD


----------



## joey (Jun 17, 2013)

Bbl I gotta go to work


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 17, 2013)

DYK:

..venue was perfect
..shortest train journey ever and shortest hour of my life
..Simon is the best SQ-1 teacher. Taught me the night before.
..reversed one centre comm which cost me 5BLD silver 
..can do 4BLD on train after 5 pints.... can't do it in comp.
..4BLD DNF's ended three week success streak 
..people who live in cambridge try their best to get run over at every opportunity
..orrways wonder if adam takes all his bracelets off at night and if so how long does it take him to put them all back on again...?
..Alex>ROTW
..Francois and I finished our MBLD within 3 seconds of eachother.
..MBLDFAILfs
..I hate being cold
..serving a pint of lemonade proved to be a big issue for the robin hood.
..laurence would do everything BLD if he could. In fact he probably would prefer to actually BE blind.
..was great to have Simon and Carrum stay at mine. 
..I woke up suddenly on Sunday morning beliveing it was Monday and I was incredibly late for work because I dreamt that we had already been to the comp on sunday....
..no mcdonalds trip.. but we made up for that on friday and sunday evening at home.
..I have the most inconsistant 3x3 ever... wut is rong with me.
..Every time I am nervous about making cut... I get PB's. 
..first 5x5 average 
..but didn't make 4x4 cut.... eh? :s
..2x2.. most inconsistant average
..OH LOL
..francois is basically amazing
..5.96
..good comp
..but I fail

Oh.. and also...



Spoiler














TheNextFeliks said:


> Noah, how the heck do you get a 40.56 2x2 solve?



He solved it, scrambled it again.... then did BLD.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 17, 2013)

DYK:

...staying at billy's with crawdaunt is awesome?
...Venue was hot and really sunny on saturday?
...comp was relaxed, so much so that 2x2 was quieter than blind?
...no food for 52 hours, no caffeine for 36 hours, not even hungry?
...I wear TWO of my tops to every comp?
...Noah is okay at BLD?
...LOL AT CARRUM GOODYEAR, IM FASTERERS AT 4B4!!!!1?
...i can't sign the scorecards properly?
...Francois' turning style is really cool, and his blind is amazing, beat my 4BLD by 5 seconds?
...missed 5BLD by 2 pieces on one solve and forgot all midges on another?
...100th in the world in 3BLD LOLOLOLOLOLololooohh GAHD DAHM EHT!!!!!?
...no feet, no fun, roller y u disapprove me EN ARR????
...this DYK list is long?
...arekph is 3rd in world....LAAAAAAAAME!!!!!!?
...billy sozzle4BLD i think possibru UWR??? i was too sozzled to try?
...jaffa cakes?
...LOL I BEET lolben at OH single?
...i won 3rd in an event i barely just practiced for, megaminth, i tord you modded SS was niec?
...3x3 sucked?
...thomas duncan is irritating and stands too close to people?
...i had UWR in playground BLD and standard playground, dahm breandan and laurence(you hacer, matyas)
...arekph'z knife and saw are blunt, i hacked my thumb, no blood
...loads of NR'S and CR's yay!!!
...i thought my life was fine, until swagfag car killed me inside
...i have a vendetta against spiders, maths, and a lot of things......i hate the world
...yay no more DYK's..........owait!


this has been a brilliant comp, i've enjoyed it alot, hope to meet you all soon (guildford GOGOGO!!!!!!).......yay


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2013)

carum i would of goten sub 10 OH on that scramble if i was their


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 17, 2013)

CHJ said:


> DYK:
> 
> ...billy sozzle4BLD i think possibru UWR??? i was too sozzled to try?



Woah I didn't actually think of dat >.<

goME...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 17, 2013)

DYK:
Mega was suck..
..so don't expect a video ;b
..but saved the avg hehe
BLD Success after 18 DNF streak!
I still suck 
BigBLD is silly
UK BLD is crazy now for speed
33 FMC for me..
..With some pretty crazy luck in there ;b..
..and even though I didn't cancel anything, optimal was 32 with my skeleton 
Sub-15 3x3 FINALLY 
Sub-5 2x2 = woo
lol 2x2 scramble in first round
I want to be able to do 5x5 at home as well as I do in comp.
4x4 lolconsistent counting times for first round
Alau ossom
It's hard to tell when Noah is being sarcastic
Even Coghill wasn't enough to make us go to McDonalds!
It's nice not being an organiser for once
I want my medal ;b
I didn't get back until 1:30am monday morning D: ..
..But I'm not tired? Ok sure... lol

ty joey for the comp. 
See you all at the next one!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 17, 2013)

Comp was incredibly smooth and relaxed, with a ridiculous amount of NR and CRs (congrats to all!) so thank you Goey Jouly! Twas fantastic to meet Noah too, and relieved that he improved on his undocumented (...)33.36 3BLD


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 17, 2013)

DYK:
FMC podium with a 50?
Noah is quite good at BLD?
I judged his 4BLD NAR and 3BLD somehow not NAR?
I still went to McDonalds this weekend?
Twice?
Yay Breandan 5x5 ER!
Noah covers for his mistakes by pretending he was being sarcastic?
Some women in the travelodge gave us free cake?
Lawrence is too pro at playground BLD?
And obsessed with M3 on pyraminx?
I jumped 32 places in the UK 2x2 single rankings?
My cube was twisted pretty much exactly 45 degrees for that single?
I failed square one?
Chris only ever says skwun, never actually square one?
So much awesome BLD at this comp?
Noah and I rock at teamBLD?
My 3x3 final avg was painful?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 17, 2013)

DYK:

-Cambridge is very expensive, a small portion of chips in Cambridge costs as much as a large portion in Leicester.
-The first two people I asked for directions had never heard of 'Fulbourn Road' :/
-It cost £12 to park outside the Travellodge overnight but I found some free parking 0.1 miles away.
-I tied with chris bode for a 15.38 average in the semi-final.
-I made my first 3x3 final in quite a while.
-My 3x3x3 single PB had remained unchanged for over 2.5 years, then I broke it twice in the same average for finals. (13.13 --> 12.00 --> 11.83)
-One of the best comps ever for me, thanks to Joey et al.
-Traffic was terrible on the way home. 1.5 hour drive there, 3.5 hour drive home. :/


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome comp as usual, thanks to Joey/Dan/other people who helped/lots of cool people who go to UK comps.

DYK:
Noah is cool?
Even though he can't sarcasm properly and makes BLD podiums harder?
Glass roof and sun make cubing difficult because you can't really see?
5BLD was boring because everyone else messed up?
But probably WR 4BLD podium?
3 +2s in my first round of 4x4?
One was still comp PB single?
I fixed it in finals with a 44, beating actual PB by 3 seconds?
I'm noob at multi?
I actually went back to a solved cube and 'fixed' a twisted corner for the second time because I thought I hadn't fixed it yet?
So Ollie won the pint?
Cubers like playing in a children's play park for some reason?
It's funny to watch?
So was Noah trying to find a popped edge in 3BLD?
Medals ceremony happened without most of the competitors or sufficent medals?

Can't think of more just now, so that will do. Looking forward to next comp, though not sure what one I'll make it to next. Also well done to people who done well like NRs/CRs and stuff.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's the video I was making at the comp btw. Thanks to everyone who participated, especially Joey <3


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like it was a good comp! Shame I couldn't make it, damn maths exams. Hope to make a UK comp soon.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2013)

@joey: type the alg down plz


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 17, 2013)

That video would have been perfect for me! My G-Perm...

l U R' D R U R' F r U' r' R U2 l'

I'll show it to you at worlds!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 17, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> l U R' D R U R' F r U' r' R U2 l'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2013)

Well technically it's *my* G perm since I've found it (not sure if anyone else has discovered it though) 

l U R' D R U R' *D'* F r U' r' R U2 l'


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Well technically it's *my* G perm since I've found it (not sure if anyone else has discovered it though)
> 
> l U R' D R U R' *D'* F r U' r' R U2 l'



Surely it's easier as l U R' D R U R' D' F r U' M U2 l' ?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess so


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2013)

lol, I realise that that doesn't really explain anything about execution


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 18, 2013)

Additional DYK

..I still think cubing whilst judging should be against regulations.

That is all.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> ..I still think cubing whilst judging should be against regulations.



I couldn't agree more. That and people shouldn't practice on comp timers next to BLD competitors. I had to silently move 3 people away at the tail end of MBLD whilst judging.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 18, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I couldn't agree more. That and people shouldn't practice on comp timers next to BLD competitors. I had to silently move 3 people away at the tail end of MBLD whilst judging.



Omg don't get me started about ppl being quiet during BLD.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Omg don't get me started about ppl being quiet during BLD.



Yes. Sorry Joey, you know I love you.. but I didn't hear the usual calls for silence before BLD rounds 

LOVEYOUPLEASEDONTHATEMEFORSAYING x


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Additional DYK
> 
> ..I still think cubing whilst judging should be against regulations.
> 
> That is all.



I second this, during OH this was really distracting. During 5x5 I didn't really care but yeah I think we should ask the competitor's permission at least first


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I still think cubing whilst judging should be against regulations


There is some protection against it in the regs as it could be classed as a distraction/interference to the competitor. If it happens to anyone, you may stop mid-solve and let me know. I will award an extra attempt.

At the next comp I will announce at the start that judges should not do this (if I remember or if someone could kindly remind me to)

EDIT: Also, please could people make complaints to me during comps rather than after? At least then I can do something about it at the time.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 19, 2013)

Results are up!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 19, 2013)

I enjoyed Joey's dance!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 20, 2013)

In case it got buried among the other post-comp posts, I've still got a carrier bag with two panshis and a modded white shengshou, very rounded centre pieces, missing one inner edge bit and the two thin pieces which hold that bit to the core. I've assembled it, it's ****. Any claimants?


----------



## hcfong (Jun 20, 2013)

scotzbhoy said:


> In case it got buried among the other post-comp posts, I've still got a carrier bag with two panshis and a modded white shengshou, very rounded centre pieces, missing one inner edge bit and the two thin pieces which hold that bit to the core. I've assembled it, it's ****. Any claimants?



Not me. But did you get my PM about my cubes I left there?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 20, 2013)

scotzbhoy said:


> In case it got buried among the other post-comp posts, I've still got a carrier bag with two panshis and a modded white shengshou, very rounded centre pieces, missing one inner edge bit and the two thin pieces which hold that bit to the core. I've assembled it, it's ****. Any claimants?



That belongs to Laurence (CubeRoots)


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 20, 2013)

hahahahahaha such an accurate description  yep that's me! guildford?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 20, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> hahahahahaha such an accurate description  yep that's me! guildford?


We should have guessed. Too obvious


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 21, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Not me. But did you get my PM about my cubes I left there?


Yes I did, sorry not to have responded and sorry but I haven't sent them yet, it's been a really manic week for me. Will ship them at the weekend.


CubeRoots said:


> hahahahahaha such an accurate description  yep that's me! guildford?


Guildford it is.


----------



## Florian (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm assuming this is the UK Cambridge, yeah?

Is there any student that is currently studying the MEng/E course? This one
Today I started writing my personal statement, got my first 200 words together, which sadly sound kinda pretentious :/.
When I am completly finished can I send it to someone to look over it?
I would highly appreciate it 

P.S. The college I think I'll apply for is Emmanuel. Anything wrong about that decision?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't do engineering, but I will say all personal statements sound a little bit pretentious, and that allegedly Cambridge doesn't put too much weight on your personal statement - they'll focus more on your interview and your SAQ (and the TSA for engineering). Emmanuel is a nice college, really cheap bar, close to the town centre, and right opposite Wetherspoons (if you don't have them in Germany, that's a cheap pub chain).

I can look at your statement if you want, but I can't say I'll necessarily be much help. People on the student room will look over it for you - they might be more help, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 4, 2013)

Florian said:


> I'm assuming this is the UK Cambridge, yeah?
> 
> Is there any student that is currently studying the MEng/E course? This one
> Today I started writing my personal statement, got my first 200 words together, which sadly sound kinda pretentious :/.
> ...



Feel free to send it to me, I personally did not apply to Oxford or Cambridge but I know roughly 30 people at Cambridge so I know the sort of things they are looking for. Just big yourself up as much as you can, pretentious is good! College choice doesn't matter too much but make sure you look at it well and make sure you are pleased with your choice.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 4, 2013)

Florian said:


> I'm assuming this is the UK Cambridge, yeah?
> 
> Is there any student that is currently studying the MEng/E course? This one
> Today I started writing my personal statement, got my first 200 words together, which sadly sound kinda pretentious :/.
> ...


My Brother did MEng at Cambridge. I can pass it on if you want him to have a look and he'll be able to comment on Emmanuel too.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

On a side note, has anyone passed the STEP papers and has got a maths scholarship? I know at least 20 ppl in my school with near full marks in a level but still didn't get in. Okay that's an exaggeration but my school is like best in northern England but no one has got into Cambridge for maths that I know of. The STEP papers r really really hard apparently. A guy did get rejected by Cambridge and Oxford but got into Harvard with a £100000 scholarship.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> On a side note, has anyone passed the STEP papers and has got a maths scholarship? I know at least 20 ppl in my school with near full marks in a level but still didn't get in. Okay that's an exaggeration but my school is like best in northern England but no one has got into Cambridge for maths that I know of. The STEP papers r really really hard apparently. A guy did get rejected by Cambridge and Oxford but got into Harvard with a £100000 scholarship.


Yes, you do need to be the sort of person who gets 100% (minus stupid mistakes) at every A level paper to be able to pass STEP2 or 3. But that doesn't mean it's THAT hard. I practised for my Oxford interview by doing STEP papers and I found them to be a much better measure of having a great mathematical mind than A levels. Getting into Oxbridge does require an element of luck, but Oxford have an exam during interview time, and Cambridge have STEP. This is because A level Maths and Further Maths are stupidly easy for the top students and waaaay too many people get 100%.
In summary, STEP is harder than A level, but pitched at the right level to separate out the 100% students.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes, you do need to be the sort of person who gets 100% (minus stupid mistakes) at every A level paper to be able to pass STEP2 or 3. But that doesn't mean it's THAT hard. I practised for my Oxford interview by doing STEP papers and I found them to be a much better measure of having a great mathematical mind than A levels. Getting into Oxbridge does require an element of luck, but Oxford have an exam during interview time, and Cambridge have STEP. This is because A level Maths and Further Maths are stupidly easy for the top students and waaaay too many people get 100%.
> In summary, STEP is harder than A level, but pitched at the right level to separate out the 100% students.



I see, I have already took c1 c2 and m1. Got 100% in c1. 80 in c2 which I dunno how. And yet to get my m1 back. Dan u go to Oxford for maths? Wow. 

Also I just got in top40 in a maths challenge thingy(ukmt). Will this help?

Further maths is stupidly easy? Ok i don't find it hard like number theory such as elliptic curves, but it not super easy like, I dunno, c1/c2?

I'm only in yr10 so I guess I can easily get full mark in all modules. But u need like full marks in step too?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I see, I have already took c1 c2 and m1. Got 100% in c1. 80 in c2 which I dunno how. And yet to get my m1 back. Dan u go to Oxford for maths? Wow.
> Also I just got in top40 in a maths challenge thingy(ukmt). Will this help?
> Further maths is stupidly easy? Ok i don't find it hard like number theory such as elliptic curves, but it not super easy like, I dunno, c1/c2?
> I'm only in yr10 so I guess I can easily get full mark in all modules. But u need like full marks in step too?


This is getting really far off-topic from Cambridge Open.
I went to Oxford - finished now.
You don't need anywhere near full marks in STEP to get in. You interview first, then they make an offer with conditions on getting a certain level in STEP papers. They are hard enough that if you get full marks, you're the next Pythagoras. If you make decent attempts at questions, that's a good sign.
You're in Year 10, don't worry about finding further maths easy yet.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> This is getting really far off-topic from Cambridge Open.
> I went to Oxford - finished now.
> You don't need anywhere near full marks in STEP to get in. You interview first, then they make an offer with conditions on getting a certain level in STEP papers. They are hard enough that if you get full marks, you're the next Pythagoras. If you make decent attempts at questions, that's a good sign.
> You're in Year 10, don't worry about finding further maths easy yet.



Ok final post on this far far off topic subject.
I will get full mark in STEP and become the next Euler. How hard is it I get a scholarship, where I don't have to pay a penny, in Cambridge? 90%?


----------



## Florian (Jul 5, 2013)

thx guys i'll come back to you late 



KongShou said:


> Ok final post on this far far off topic subject.
> I will get full mark in STEP and become the next Euler. How hard is it I get a scholarship, where I don't have to pay a penny, in Cambridge? 90%?


All information about scholarships and bursaries is on the cambridge website. But still I don't think there is any actual full-scholarship! You always just take up the fees as a credit which you only have to pay back when you earn more than 21k pounds and then always 9% of your earnings and well the starting income of a cambridge eng graduate is higher then that already.
Also about the STEP. It's only required for a few colleges for Eng, for math though most/all colleges require step. Emmanuel for example only requires the TSA. Trinity writes their own entry exam (others do that as well). I remember one q. from a practice one they put up. It was like evaluate the integral from 0 to pi of (sin(x)*x)² dx. 


Spoiler



trig-identity + integration by parts


----------



## KongShou (Jul 5, 2013)

Florian said:


> thx guys i'll come back to you late
> 
> 
> All information about scholarships and bursaries is on the cambridge website. But still I don't think there is any actual full-scholarship! You always just take up the fees as a credit which you only have to pay back when you earn more than 21k pounds and then always 9% of your earnings and well the starting income of a cambridge eng graduate is higher then that already.
> ...



That's easy tho, nothing like The past papers I've seen, where I can only do 1/3 of the question, and even that takes me ages. 

I through step is a Cambridge and Durham( if its Durham) only thing?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 5, 2013)

KongShou said:


> That's easy tho, nothing like The past papers I've seen, where I can only do 1/3 of the question, and even that takes me ages.
> 
> I through step is a Cambridge and Durham( if its Durham) only thing?



Step papers are also used for Warwick.

Perhaps you guys should move this to PM or some other medium to continue talking about it instead of going further off topic here.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 5, 2013)

Florian said:


> All information about scholarships and bursaries is on the cambridge website. But still I don't think there is any actual full-scholarship! You always just take up the fees as a credit which you only have to pay back when you earn more than 21k pounds and then always 9% of your earnings and well the starting income of a cambridge eng graduate is higher then that already.



One of the areas, of many, that Europe has the US beat. Our schools and lending agencies take advantage of student loans and send students into crushing debt that they can never escape from. Our student loans have to start being paid back as soon as we graduate, nevermind that college graduates rarely have a good job out of college anymore. And our rates aren't limited to a percentage of our earnings.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 5, 2013)

this is getting silly now. Please stop.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 5, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> this is getting silly now. Please stop.


We'll just wait for it to be moved to an off-topic thread


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's a gem that's been sitting on my computer:


----------



## Florian (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm in guys . Given that I meet my offer, I will be studying Engineering at Emmanuel. Hope to see you at the Competitions during my studies


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 6, 2014)

Florian said:


> I'm in guys . Given that I meet my offer, I will be studying Engineering at Emmanuel. Hope to see you at the Competitions during my studies



Awesome. Congratulations.

I hope you get the grades you need.


----------

